# Any good soap history books?



## TheStat (Oct 5, 2016)

There doesn't seem to be a lot of books on soap history, so I was wondering if anyone has some suggestions.


----------



## maya (Oct 5, 2016)

There are a couple on https://www.gutenberg.org/ mostly if you search under household or housekeeping. 


Not history but there are also a couple of really good 'how to' book, I REALLY like Alicia Grosso https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001OLRM5A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
 and Kevin Dunn's book on the science of soapmaking is good too https://www.amazon.com/dp/1935652095/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Dana89 (Oct 6, 2016)

I read a good book called The Dirt On Clean by Katherine Ashinberg. It's main topic is not about soap but more about the history cleanliness and Hygiene (or rather lack of it), but there are some chapters with that includes good history on soap.
I really enjoyed it.


----------



## TheStat (Oct 6, 2016)

Are there any books about soap that follow the same model as the book Salt?


----------

